# Please help me find information on this amp



## Coolantcooled (Oct 28, 2021)

Hi everyone not sure if this is the right place to ask but I recently bought this amp from a second hand store. It looks pretty old and I can't find any information online about it. Does anyone know of this amp or know where to look for information about it?


----------



## Mike Lang (Apr 6, 2021)

You're right. That's a unicorn. I can't find anything on it either. Are there any other markings?


----------



## Coolantcooled (Oct 28, 2021)

Yeah I posted it on the r/CarAV Reddit and we have come to the conclusion that it is a fake nock of of a boss amp


----------



## 420tabbycat (Dec 23, 2013)

Coolantcooled said:


> Yeah I posted it on the r/CarAV Reddit and we have come to the conclusion that it is a fake nock of of a boss amp


That sucks


----------



## WhiteGhost (Oct 10, 2021)

Who buys boss 😂


----------



## kattan_tha_man (Feb 2, 2021)

A knock off Boss? Boss is already super cheap!


----------



## Mike Lang (Apr 6, 2021)

They'll knock off anything down to AA batteries.


----------



## WhiteGhost (Oct 10, 2021)

Hope you didn't pay more then $20 for this paper weight can you open it up and share a few photos?


----------



## kattan_tha_man (Feb 2, 2021)

WhiteGhost said:


> Hope you didn't pay more then $20 for this paper weight can you open it up and share a few photos?


+1 I'm curious too.


----------

